# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Another King to die?

## tammyy2j

Sadie wants Matthew to get back the business so bad that she hires Cain Dingle to beat up Jimmy King. Jimmy is in a coma fighting for his life and the outcome doesn't look good for the dimwit King brother. Finally Matthew sees what Sadie is like and says he will report her and Cain to the police. Cain and Sadie leave Emmerdale on the run but they crash the car during their getaway and Sadie is killed and Cain legs it.

Got this from another soapboard.

----------


## angelblue

Poor matthew he really loves her as well why cant Sadie just be nice for once   :Sad:

----------


## chance

Sounds good,he may love her but blood is always thicker then water as the saying goes.Hope Jimmy makes it,i like all the kings.

----------


## melmarshall858

this car crash sounds a bit too like the one with Angie in it

----------


## bethanym

which soapboard I am intrigued!

----------


## samantha nixon

aww that will be so sad if its true as poor sadie and matt  but ill be glad if jimmy dies as i dont like him

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Ooooh this sounds great. It's plausible and it would fit with what i heard about Sadie dying in a car crash and Cain doing a runner.

----------

